# 2007 liveCD gtk e command line installer...che delusione!

## luna80

non so se ci sia un thread apposito (ho cercato ma non l'ho trovato) ma vorrei sapere se qualcuno ha già provato gli installer del livecd 2007.0 (sia command line che gtk) e sapere come si è trovato.

ieri sera volevo mettere in piedi un sistema gentoo in modo un pò veloce e allora mi son detta che era il momento giusto di provare questo "nuovo" tipo di installazione...

pessima idea purtroppo...   :Twisted Evil: 

allora, ho provato per primo l'installare gtk...che si è bloccato a più riprese al momento dello scompattamento del pacchetto perl,..esce una bella finestrella con scritto che "l'installazione è stata interrotta a causa di uno di diversi motivi...", cerco di vedere il log...e viene aperta una finestra che si richiude immediatamente...senza dare la possiblità di leggere niente.

va beh...ho riavviato e ritentato la procedura un 3-4 volte e il problema è sempre stato lo stesso...

ok son d'accordo che avrei anche potuto cercare di vedere il log dell'installazione in altro modo ma a dire il vero non ne ho avuto voglia...volevo fare l'installazione grafica e speravo di poter fare tutto senza usare la shell (che senso avrebbe??)...tanto piû che c'era un pulsante apposito.

così decido di provare l'installer command line...anche in questo caso non è stata una scelta felice...si è interrotto improvvisamente per un problema di mount non molto ben definito...

anche in questo caso ho ritentato ma niente da fare...

riavvio piuttosto arrabbiata per aver perso 2 ore di tempo e ricomincio tutto procendendo con l'installazione manuale come ho sempre fatto.

mi piacerebbe sapere come vi siete trovati voi...se sono io che sono stata un pò sfigata/incapace oppure se il sistema ha ancora diversi problemi per tutti.

per dare qualche info in più...ero su arch amd64

ciao e grazie a chi risponderà

----------

## Ic3M4n

io mi sono sempre trovato bene scaricando lo stage3 e facendo l'installazione classica. l'installer è ancora buggato e non funziona 9 volte su 10.

----------

## luna80

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> io mi sono sempre trovato bene scaricando lo stage3 e facendo l'installazione classica. l'installer è ancora buggato e non funziona 9 volte su 10.

 

si anche io mi son sempre trovata bene con la classica installazione, volevo solo provare l'installer per curiosità (e con la speranza di fare più in fretta) ma son rimasta un pò incredula che funzionasse così male...forse era meglio aspettare ancora un pò a rendere disponibile questo tipo di installazione se è così instabile...

volevo sentire un pò di pareri per vedere se ero l'unica ad essermi trovata così male..tutto qui.   :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

beh, dovevi vedere la presentazione che ne ho fatto al gday a venezia mestre... "dunque, han fatto l'installatore grafico, ma è una ciofeca, per cui vi conviene continuare a manina da shell... che è meglio"  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## bandreabis

Io sto provando ora l'installer command line....

EDIT1: si è freezato al step 1 di 5: unpack stage tarball..... pacchetto 36 di 116    :Shocked: 

Funziona solo il mouse....   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT2: provo la gtk+....... abbiamo superato il punto in cui si era arenato prima...   :Razz: 

EDIT3: stesso errore indefinito di luna80.....   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cloc3

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> (e con la speranza di fare più in fretta)

 

il mio parere è che il baco sta proprio qui.

purtroppo questi installer sono una vera palla al piede per l'immagine di gentoo.

i nuovi venuti li provano, li valutano per ciò che sono e pensano che tutta gentoo sia una cacca uguale.

dovrebbero decidersi. o mantenerli o non tenerli affatto.

----------

## Tigerwalk

quoto clock3,

dopo vari tentativi, mi sono deciso ad intallare gentoo aprendo una shell da un'altra distribuzione installata sul computer e da li, ho seguito l'handbook per l'installazione classica...

----------

## bandreabis

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   (e con la speranza di fare più in fretta) 
> 
> il mio parere è che il baco sta proprio qui.
> 
> purtroppo questi installer sono una vera palla al piede per l'immagine di gentoo.
> ...

 

Ma infatti... che senso ha mettere un metodo di installazione se sai che non funziona?

Dovrebbero per lo meno evidenziare che il metodo ufficiale è quello da linea di comando e che gli installer sono dei "test per developer"...

Per fortuna che quando l'ho conosciuta non c'era sto installer o avrei anche potuto non innamorarmi di Gentoo®.

----------

## lavish

Apriamo una petizione su http://www.petitiononline.com/ ?  :Razz: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Apriamo una petizione su http://www.petitiononline.com/ ? 

 

Tu scherzi, ma si potrebbe aprire un poll sul forum.... se non c'è già....   :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> beh, dovevi vedere la presentazione che ne ho fatto al gday a venezia mestre... "dunque, han fatto l'installatore grafico, ma è una ciofeca, per cui vi conviene continuare a manina da shell... che è meglio" 

 

Si coda, ma ormai sono passati quasi due anni  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> EDIT3: stesso errore indefinito di luna80.....  

 

Qualcuno ha già provveduto a segnalarli su bugzilla?

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Si coda, ma ormai sono passati quasi due anni 

 

si', certo: ma si trattava dell'installer della 2006.0 o 2006.1 ... non mi pare che in tre release siano andati molto lontano   :Rolling Eyes: 

L'impressione generale è che sia un progetto creato piu' per dire: "mo' ce l'avete, non rompete più le scatole", che non per esigenze reali

Coda

----------

## bandreabis

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Si coda, ma ormai sono passati quasi due anni  
> 
> si', certo: ma si trattava dell'installer della 2006.0 o 2006.1 ... non mi pare che in tre release siano andati molto lontano  
> 
> L'impressione generale è che sia un progetto creato piu' per dire: "mo' ce l'avete, non rompete più le scatole", che non per esigenze reali
> ...

 

Sì, infatti... tipo V-day!!

----------

## luna80

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il mio parere è che il baco sta proprio qui. 
> 
> 

 

in che senso? scusa non ho capito 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> purtroppo questi installer sono una vera palla al piede per l'immagine di gentoo.
> 
> i nuovi venuti li provano, li valutano per ciò che sono e pensano che tutta gentoo sia una cacca uguale.
> ...

 

ma infatti....è quello che penso io. se un nuovo utente vuole provare gentoo e si imbatte in quel tipo di installazione non può che avere una pessima idea della "nostra" distribuzione se poi la paragona agli installer di altre distro...è finita non torna più.

io son sempre stata contraria e scettica sull'inserimento di questi installer anche in gentoo...ma questo è un altro discorso...

----------

## cloc3

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   
> 
> il mio parere è che il baco sta proprio qui. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

nulla di particolare. dicevo solo che purtroppo, la logica delle cose è un po' a rovescio di come dovrebbe essere.

tutti coloro che, come te, sperano di risparmiare tempo e fatica dall'uso delle comodità della grafica, di fatto hanno torto, ed ottengono l'effetto opposto.

con lavish. forse l'unica è buttarla sull'umorismo  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

Mia personale esperienza: ho provato ad installare Gentoo da LiveCD tramite Virtualbox.

Con installer testuale: fallito

Con installer grafico: andato a buon fine

Comunque appena ho un pò di tempo riproverò  :Smile: 

Purtroppo ho la sensazione che gli sviluppatori del GLI siano occupati o quantomeno assenti: ho mandato loro, diverse settimane fa, alcune info per una potenziale collaborazione per la localizzazione in italiano, ma non ho ancora ricevuto nulla, inoltre la ML dedicata è spaventosamente silenziosa);, forse è per quello che questo software non riesce a progredire  :Confused: 

----------

## codadilupo

boh, qui ho installato gentoo in Vbox senza problemi, con il metodo classico  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con installer grafico: andato a buon fine
> 
> 

 

meglio così. fallisse sempre, sarebbe anche peggio.

le lagnanze, però, sono molto frequenti, ed è difficilissimo valutarle.

infatti, un problema aggiuntivo è che l'utente dell'installer grafico risulta quasi inesorabilmente escluso dal forum.

per quanto mi riguarda, l'unica cosa che so consigliare in questi casi è il ritorno al metodo tradizionale.

non per disfattismo di principio, ma perché davvero mi pare l'unico suggerimento costruttivo possibile.

se fallisce il metodo tradizionale, può essere un errore dell'utente o un difetto di portage, ma il dilemma viene normalmente risolto in un secondo, perché si trova subito qualcuno in grado di fare una diagnosi istantanea.

se fallisce l'installer, tutti si buttano a dare la colpa a quello ed è difficilissimo dimostrare il contrario, anche perché gli esperti non lo hanno mai usato.

aprire un subforum dedicato e mettere nelle linee guida il divieto assoluto di gufare contro?

 :Laughing: 

----------

## bandreabis

Installer grafico:

FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/modules.dep.temp for writing: Read-only file system

----------

## HoX

Secondo me il concetto di Installer Grafico e' sbagliato in partenza...

alla fine non mi risulta che ci sia poi qualche possibilita' di bypassare la console in Gentoo (tipo tool grafici per fare gli emerge o simili), no?

quindi xke' illudere l'utente alla prime armi che Gentoo sara' "graficamente semplice" se poi tanto non e' cosi'?

tanto vale che sbatta subito il naso contro cio' che Gentoo e'... cosi' evita di perdere tempo

PS: se esistono tool grafici per gli emerge etc etc avvisatemi, ma io non ne ho mai sentito parlare... e se ce ne fossero il mio discorso cade nel vuoto

----------

## lucapost

 *Anema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: se esistono tool grafici per gli emerge etc etc avvisatemi, ma io non ne ho mai sentito parlare... e se ce ne fossero il mio discorso cade nel vuoto

 

```
* app-portage/kuroo

     Available versions:  0.80.2-r1 ~0.80.31 ~0.81_rc1 {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD xinerama}

     Homepage:            http://kuroo.org/

     Description:         Kuroo is a KDE Portage frontend.

* app-portage/porthole

     Available versions:  ~0.5.0 {debug nls}

     Homepage:            http://porthole.sourceforge.net

     Description:         A GTK+-based frontend to Portage

* app-portage/portato

     Available versions:  ~0.8.5 {kde libnotify nls userpriv}

     Homepage:            http://portato.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A GUI for Portage written in Python.

* app-portage/portagemaster

     Available versions:  0.2.1 ~0.2.1-r1 {elibc_FreeBSD jikes}

     Homepage:            http://portagemaster.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A java portage browser and installer
```

....

Concordo comunque l'inutilità dell'installer gtk.

----------

## federico

personalmente ho utilizzato una volta sola l'installer grafico, dopo un po' che lavorava e' andato tutto a farsi benedire, percui alla fine ho speso + tempo di quanto ce ne avrei messo a farlo a mano...

Se non funziona questo installer, devono toglierlo !!!

Fede

----------

## Kernel78

 *federico wrote:*   

> personalmente ho utilizzato una volta sola l'installer grafico, dopo un po' che lavorava e' andato tutto a farsi benedire, percui alla fine ho speso + tempo di quanto ce ne avrei messo a farlo a mano...
> 
> Se non funziona questo installer, devono toglierlo !!!
> 
> Fede

 

Se togliessero subito da gentoo quello che non funziona non avremmo nemmeno un pacchetto in portage ...

Tu hai provato a guardare i log e segnalare su bugzilla il problema che ti è capitato ?

----------

## federico

Non e' vero pero' che su gentoo non funziona niente al primo colpo!

A dire il vero comunque no, ero cosi' incazzato di aver buttato via un pacco di tempo per l'installazione grafica che ho piantato tutto li e ho iniziato con quella testuale che sapevo mi avrebbe portato alla fine ad avere il sistema installato.

Comunque sono convinto che anche l'installazione faccia parte del biglietto da visita di una distribuzione, e se intendono dare la possibilita' di una installazione grafica allora questa deve funzionare, o deve esserci ben scritto che al, che ne so, 50% non funziona, e di utilizzare l'altra a meno che tu non ti senta avventuroso.

Se mi apprestassi ad utilizzare una nuova distribuzione e questa mi si inchioda in fase di installazione, probabilmente inizierei a pensare "ma chi me lo fa fare".

Fede

----------

## riverdragon

La mia gentoo nacque con l'installer grafico della 2006.1 (ma era funzionato anche quello della 2006.0).

----------

## Manwhe

Io su X86 2007.0 con la livedvd non sono riuscito a fare l'installazione , ma con il livecd si. Boh  :Smile: 

----------

